# Case Value



## Quaverion

Sort of like the instrument value poll, except with cases.  How much is yours worth?


----------



## Daniel

USD 100-500 here....You got this awesome case, Quaverion?


----------



## Harvey

My case is around $300.

...and Q has a [Sigma]nigma. It's just about the nicest case i've ever seen.

I personally think it's overkill unless you have a famous instrument or something.


----------



## James

*?*

Whats inside is the important issue? 

my 7 years old musafia. 300 quid. 600 USD


----------



## Nox

I've bought 3 cases this past year...

A Scarlatti (whatever that is) violin case...4 bow holders, hygrometre, lots of room, all told - very nice, but the music pocket is too tight...useless...~$220 Can.

A Howard Core viola case...love it! Only 2 bow holders, no hygrometer...but lots of room and a great music pocket...~$150 Can.

An Angel Lightweight violin case...4 bow holders...no hygrometer...hardly any storage room, but I can manage...a nice music pocket...~$100 Can. I use this one the most...because of the music pocket...


----------



## Quaverion

Thanks for the complement Harvey. I am planning on returning my violin I have now, after I get a few more thousand dollars, for the amount I bought it for and then buying a very nice violin for the amount I get back plus the thousands. I plan on doing this throughout my life all the way up to the King Joseph the Great Stradivarius.  Plus I just love the case.


----------



## MustPractice

1750? and over? Who?


----------



## Cameron_Nelson

*oops*

oh i'm sorry, i thought it was the instruments worth.


----------



## Music_Junkie

MustPractice said:


> 1750? and over? Who?


Check out a double bass or cello case price.

My violin case is a Musafia and was around about $1,200 Can. It's a great case, I love it, it's durable has a lifetime warranty and I can get it maitnenced for a very low price if the lining gets tattered, or the outside cover breaks or to make sure that all the connection points are still in good working order.


----------

